# Posting pics ???



## sundaysmoker (Nov 2, 2005)

I want to post some smoking pics but I am not sure how to do it.  Can I upload them straight from my computer or do I first need to upload them to an internet site, like shutterfly?

Patrick


----------



## Dutch (Nov 2, 2005)

Patrick, I'm not sure what Jeffs rules are but I have found (thanks to dacdots) that if you load your pictures to Image Shack then post your pictures to the forum from Image Shack you will be loading a smaller picture that won't take up a lot of bandwidth when loading. The veiwer can then click on the photo that you posted and see a larger more detailed picture.  I used to use photobucket for posting pictures but I like the smaller size that Image Shack shows.


----------



## willkat98 (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm gonna start using that Earl.

But now I have a related, unrelated question.  I was clicking the hyperlinks at the top, and mistakenly went to the home page.

Not that I don't like seeing Jeffs mug at all :), but there is a picture posted last week from Earl listed as Smoked Vegetables.  I clicked on it to expand, and started drooling.  I wanted to see more.

It said Album, so I clicked it.  It went to My Album, which is empty.  I then click Album along the left.  Same result.

1. Is there a general album for the forum where we can view each others pics, and

2. How do I get there!

<EDITTED>

I am dumb.

After hitting enter, I noticed a little Album button on any of Earls posts.  Clicked it, and found them all.

Instead of deleting this response, I'm leaving it for others to see how to go to other Albums, and that I can be a dumba-- sometimes  :roll:


----------



## Dutch (Dec 1, 2005)

Chi Bill-Once ya got it all figured out "Ain't technology wonderfull"!! :D


----------



## Dutch (Dec 1, 2005)

Double tap edited :D


----------



## willkat98 (Dec 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear you stutter Earl :)


----------



## Dutch (Dec 2, 2005)

AAAaaarrrrgggghhhhh!!!! :shock:  The dreaded "Double Tap".  Now how in the heck did that happen? Here I thought I out grew that speech impediment! :D Guess I'll have to do some editing.

Hmmm, just noticed something-at least that double tap didn't raise my post count. :mrgreen:


----------

